# Vacaria; Bom Jesus; São José dos Ausentes; Muitos Capões l Um pouco do interior gaúcho



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Apresento a vocês um pouco de 4 cidades gaúchas, no nordeste estadual, região serrana, num dia frio de inverno de 2021.

*VACARIA - RIO GRANDE DO SUL*

Vacaria é um município gaúcho nos campos de cima da serra, entre Lages e Caxias do Sul pela BR 116, entroncamento com a BR 285. É uma cidade um pouco estigmatizada no RS como menos bonita e próspera que a média estadual, mas mesmo assim com coisas interessantes pra se ver. O que mais chama a atenção sem dúvida é a catedral de Vacaria, em estilo neogótico. 











Características geográficasÁrea total [2]2 123,674 km²População total (est. IBGE/2019[3])66 218 hab.Densidade31,2 hab./km²Climasubtropical (Cfb)Altitude971 m

01
IMG_20210813_105603 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

02
IMG_20210813_104501 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

03
IMG_20210813_102304 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

04
IMG_20210813_102247 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr


05
IMG_20210813_102239 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

06

IMG_20210813_102219 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

07
IMG_20210813_102208 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

08
IMG_20210813_102120 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

09
IMG_20210813_102038 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

10
IMG_20210813_102020 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

11
IMG_20210813_101947 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

12
IMG_20210813_101925 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

13
IMG_20210813_101916_1 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

14
IMG_20210813_101904 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

15
IMG_20210813_101828 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

16
IMG_20210813_101401 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

17
IMG_20210813_101347 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

18
IMG_20210813_101329 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

19
IMG_20210813_101150 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

20
IMG_20210813_101109 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

21
IMG_20210813_100920 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

22
IMG_20210813_100733 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

23
IMG_20210813_100646 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

24
IMG_20210812_121634 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

25
IMG_20210812_121615 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

26
IMG_20210812_121544 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr3

27
IMG_20210812_121538 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr



*BOM JESUS - RIO GRANDE DO SUL*

Bom Jesus é um município pequeno, mas com um patrimônio histórico de casas de madeira em área urbana bastante interessante. São sobrados com 2 pavimentos, alguns com lambrequins e com conservação variável. É o charme da cidade.











Características geográficasÁrea total [2]2 625,681 km²População total (est. IBGE/2019[3])11 349 hab.Densidade4,3 hab./km²Climasubtropical (Cfb)Altitude1054 m


01
*IMG_20210813_091152 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr*

02
IMG_20210813_090939 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

03
IMG_20210813_090930 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

04
IMG_20210813_090929 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

05
IMG_20210813_090840 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

06
IMG_20210813_090745 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

07
IMG_20210813_090721 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

08
IMG_20210813_090718 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

09
IMG_20210813_090642 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

10
IMG_20210813_090558 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

11
IMG_20210813_090540 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

12
IMG_20210813_090501 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

13
IMG_20210813_090413 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

14
IMG_20210813_090402 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

15
IMG_20210813_090337 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

16
IMG_20210813_090326 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

17
IMG_20210813_090237 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

18
IMG_20210813_090233 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

*SÃO JOSÉ DOS AUSENTES - RIO GRANDE DO SUL*

A mais turística de todas as cidades que mostrarei é também uma das, se não a mais simples. Na verdade Ausentes quase não tem cara de cidade, mais parece um distrito perdido em meio a BR 285. Faltam-lhe uma praça, jardins, zeladoria e opções de lazer e gastronomia. Bem da verdade que o turismo se desenrola mesmo é no belíssimo interior.











Características geográficasÁrea total [1]1 176,685 km²População total (est. IBGE/2019[2])3 527 hab.Densidade3 hab./km²Climasubtropical (Cfb)Altitude1.200 m


01Neblina baixando
IMG_20210812_194222 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

02 Frio!
IMG_20210812_194042 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

03
IMG_20210812_194004 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

04
IMG_20210812_193736 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

05
IMG_20210812_193420 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

06
IMG_20210812_193346 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

07
IMG_20210812_193159 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

08
IMG_20210812_160710 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

09
IMG_20210812_155925 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

10
IMG_20210812_155843 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

11
IMG_20210812_155828 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

12
IMG_20210812_153946 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

13
IMG_20210812_153943 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

14
IMG_20210812_153824 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

15
IMG_20210812_153753 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

16
IMG_20210812_153751 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

17
IMG_20210812_153446 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

18
IMG_20210812_153314 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

19
IMG_20210812_153212 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

20
IMG_20210812_153125 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

21
IMG_20210812_153054 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

22
IMG_20210812_153051 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

Interior do Município









por viagens e caminhos

Bônus
*MUITOS CAPÕES - RIO GRANDE DO SUL*
A mais singela das quatro, Muitos Capões é uma zona de transição entre a realidade econômica da região de Vacaria, Bom Jesus e afins com a região de Lagoa Vermelha. Tem um dos maiores PIB per capita do RS.











Características geográficasÁrea total [1]1 193,131 km²População total (est. IBGE/2019[2])3 162 hab.Densidade2,7 hab./km²ClimasubtropicalAltitude933 m

01
IMG_20210812_130041 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

02
IMG_20210812_130027 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

03
IMG_20210812_125835 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

04
IMG_20210812_125506 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr


----------



## Mateus Oliveira (Jan 20, 2014)

Que friiiiooo!

As casinhas de madeira hahaha 
Agora esses postes com fiação no meio do canteiro da avenida principal em Ausentes... Complicado

Parabéns pelas andanças!


----------



## Mifars (Mar 21, 2015)

Muito legal as fotos. De todas elas, só conheço Vacaria de passagem mesmo. 
Uma característica marcante dessa região mais " rústica" do RS, são as casas de madeira. São cidades mais simples e que de certa forma tem seu charme. Alguns locais mereceriam uma zeladoria urbana mais frequente, especialmente pelo potencial turístico de suas belezas naturais. Valeu!


----------



## Alexcnhs (Dec 26, 2009)

Obrigado por compartilhar teu passeio, muito bom, com certeza a praça de Vacaria é a jóia da cidade, muito bonita.
👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻


----------



## Sorvete na Testa (Feb 12, 2012)

Fiquei surpreso com a diversidade arquitetônica de Bom Jesus, dá para se trabalhar nisso. São José dos Ausentes precisa de um banho de loja para trazer um turismo que alavanque e impulsione a cidade, já que a cidade já é dotada de paisagens naturais atrativas.

_Postscriptum_. O que diabos são os letreiros das Farmácias São João? Que coisa que polui um prédio. Aliás, faz-se necessária uma lei que controle e reduza severamente tais artefatos.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

A catedral de Vacaria é realmente linda!


----------



## Questore (Sep 3, 2008)

Parabéns pelo thread , Ice, como sempre super informativo, bem organizado, realmente dá gosto de ver e comentar.

Essas cidades fazem parte de uma região pobre mas aos pouquinhos estão melhorando (interessante que a estagnação se repete no planalto sul catarinense, porém lá me parece que as cidades se encontram mais adiantadas nesse processo).

Vacaria é a mais estruturada das quatro e conta com a famosa catedral e uma bela praça, mas a arquitetura não chama a atenção e cidade ou não teve ou parece ter perdido o patrimônio das casas de madeira de estilo serrano.

Gosto de Bom Jesus , tem potencial no seu casario em madeira e a praça central foi revitalizada recentemente. Lembra um pouco Cambará do Sul que já está mais evoluída e vai progredir ainda mais com a concessão dos Parques Nacionais dos Aparados e da Serra Geral.

Ausentes é uma tristeza, município com um enorme potencial mas o centro urbano é largado, inexplicável. Custa tomarem umas aulas com a prefeitura de Urubici ali pertinho? Me pergunto se não dá pra realizar a "concessão" da cidade inteira. 

Muitos Capões é bem desconhecida e parece seguir o estilo das demais.


----------



## Questore (Sep 3, 2008)

Sorvete na Testa said:


> _Postscriptum_. O que diabos são os letreiros das Farmácias São João? Que coisa que polui um prédio. Aliás, faz-se necessária uma lei que controle e reduza severamente tais artefatos.


Pois é, já comentei algumas vezes no SSC, alguém precisa dar um toque pro donos da São João que as farmácias deles estão poluindo _todos _os municípios gaúchos. 

Pior que agora começaram a abrir drugstores imitando a Panvel mas não se dignam a meter a mão no bolso pra reformular esse letreiro datado


----------



## Sorvete na Testa (Feb 12, 2012)

Questore said:


> Pior que agora começaram a abrir drugstores imitando a Panvel mas não se dignam a meter a mão no bolso pra reformular esse letreiro datado


Esse letreiro deve ter sido feito no Word usando ClipArt por algum estagiário qualquer.


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

Tao fofas e com pouquissimo dinheiro se poderia fazer um upgrade urbano, como plantar platanos e outas especies invernais, colocar bancos de madeira e pergolas pelos passeios, criar rotulas com flores...


----------



## Questore (Sep 3, 2008)

Verdade, é desproporcional o custo dessas intervenções e o benefício que elas trazem pra aparência da cidade. Só precisa de um gestor com um pouco de visão.


----------



## Eduhaus (Aug 26, 2005)

Pois é, muito bonitinhas essas cidades e sua inserção na natureza. Mas de fato estão desleixadas. Mesmo as cidades da Campanha mais pobres estão muito melhor cuidadas, como Quaraí, por exemplo.

Vacaria tem potencial, mas a acho um pouco árida e acho que muita coisa precisaria de uma mão de tinta.

Valeu por apresentar mais essas charmosas cidades do RS, Ice!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Mateus Oliveira said:


> Que friiiiooo!
> 
> As casinhas de madeira hahaha
> Agora esses postes com fiação no meio do canteiro da avenida principal em Ausentes... Complicado
> ...


Esse canteiro de Ausentes é meio triste. Morto, com fio, postes... 

Obrigado amigo. Abraços!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Mifars said:


> Muito legal as fotos. De todas elas, só conheço Vacaria de passagem mesmo.
> Uma característica marcante dessa região mais " rústica" do RS, são as casas de madeira. São cidades mais simples e que de certa forma tem seu charme. Alguns locais mereceriam uma zeladoria urbana mais frequente, especialmente pelo potencial turístico de suas belezas naturais. Valeu!


É uma característica interessantíssima. Remete-me sempre a Antonio Prado, claro, mas elas estão presentes em diversas cidades, em maior ou menor grau, e conservação variável. Já tinha ido a Bom Jesus duas vezes, e fiquei bem interessado em retratar as casas de madeira do centro. Espero que elas tenham algum grau de tombamento. 

Obrigado amigo!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Sorvete na Testa said:


> Fiquei surpreso com a diversidade arquitetônica de Bom Jesus, dá para se trabalhar nisso. São José dos Ausentes precisa de um banho de loja para trazer um turismo que alavanque e impulsione a cidade, já que a cidade já é dotada de paisagens naturais atrativas.
> 
> _Postscriptum_. O que diabos são os letreiros das Farmácias São João? Que coisa que polui um prédio. Aliás, faz-se necessária uma lei que controle e reduza severamente tais artefatos.


Bom Jesus tem cara de cidade. Ausentes, de um distrito perdido na serra. Falta muita coisa pra SJ Ausentes, até mesmo em hospedagem no Centro, restaurantes, e mesmo coisas simples como paisagismo. Potencial tem de sobra, é uma das minha regiões favoritas no Brasil, com canions, cachoeiras, passeios rurais, etc...



Cara, sobre a Sao Joao, ela ta crescendo horrores em SC. Abriram 2 proximo a casa de meu avô em Florianopolis. Ela é gaucha?


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Geoce said:


> A catedral de Vacaria é realmente linda!


Obrigado Geoce!!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Questore said:


> Parabéns pelo thread , Ice, como sempre super informativo, bem organizado, realmente dá gosto de ver e comentar.
> 
> Essas cidades fazem parte de uma região pobre mas aos pouquinhos estão melhorando (interessante que a estagnação se repete no planalto sul catarinense, porém lá me parece que as cidades se encontram mais adiantadas nesse processo).
> 
> ...


Muito obrigado pelo comentário Questore! Da prazer em postar vendo comentários como esses.

Vacaria me surpreendeu. Achava que fosse mais simples, mas tme bom comércio, casas de bom padrão nos bairros onde passei, e aquele ar tradicionalista. Bom Jesus é simples mas interessante, com sua arquitetura em madeira, art decos, etc... Deve ter um passado glorioso. Ausentes é bonita no interior, mas peca na sede. Muitos Capões é uma pequena cidade, me senti um ET batendo foto e (as poucas) pessoas me olhando. hahaha

Abraços!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

FelixMadero said:


> Tao fofas e com pouquissimo dinheiro se poderia fazer um upgrade urbano, como plantar platanos e outas especies invernais, colocar bancos de madeira e pergolas pelos passeios, criar rotulas com flores...


Pois é, Felix. Ausentes mesmo precisa de muito pouco pra ser uma cidade minimamente turística. Já tá o mais dificil lá: as atrações naturais que já citei no thread. Um canteiro ajardinado, postes melhores, uma praça, algo que movimente a cidade.

A iniciativa privada também peca. Não achei restaurantes razoáveis, nem hotéis na cidade. Pelo menos a população esbanja simpatia.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Eduhaus said:


> Pois é, muito bonitinhas essas cidades e sua inserção na natureza. Mas de fato estão desleixadas. Mesmo as cidades da Campanha mais pobres estão muito melhor cuidadas, como Quaraí, por exemplo.
> 
> Vacaria tem potencial, mas a acho um pouco árida e acho que muita coisa precisaria de uma mão de tinta.
> 
> Valeu por apresentar mais essas charmosas cidades do RS, Ice!


Ainda vou explorar a Metade Sul, Edu!!

Abraços!!


----------



## Sorvete na Testa (Feb 12, 2012)

Ice Climber said:


> Cara, sobre a Sao Joao, ela ta crescendo horrores em SC. Abriram 2 proximo a casa de meu avô em Florianopolis. Ela é gaucha?


Sim, de Passo Fundo.


----------

